
Google Interview - ramanatnsit
I missed a very obvious test case in the last round of onsite interview. I realised it while going back home(the algo was correct but I forgot to place an important if check). The interviewer did not even give a hint that the solution is missing something. How much will it cost me?
======
sumitsrivastava
Maybe the interviewer hinted at it and you missed it?

Or maybe it wasn't that obvious test case and interviewer was okay with you
missing it?

Interviews can't be judged by the point of view of an interviewee. Move on to
doing something else and wait for the results.

All the best!

